
Flask-SQLA2api – SQLAlchemy Model to REST API in One Line - acifani
https://github.com/acifani/flask-sqla2api
======
acifani
Author here. Feel free to ask anything and feedback is very welcome.

This package is not yet fit for production usage, it is just a short exercise
I did on weekends.

